# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Siegelringzelliges Prostatakarzinom

## elenya_82

Hallo,

mein Vater hatte heute seinen nächsten Termin beim Uro-Onkologen. Nachdem der PSA-Wert zuletzt auf 26 gestiegen war, ist er nun durch den Einsatz von Zytiga innerhalb weniger Wochen auf 18 gefallen. Die Erleichterung war zwar groß, aber der Arzt machte meinem Vater noch einmal klar, dass dieser an einem sehr aggressiven Krebs leidet und der PSA-Wert schon im nächsten Monat wieder ansteigen kann

Der Arzt erwähnte dabei etwas, das ich schon fast vergessen hatte. Der Tumor meines Vaters wies Siegelringzellen auf. Diese Differenzierung sei besonders aggressiv. Im Basiswissen habe ich nichts dazu gefunden und auch meine Internetrecherche hat bislang wenig Informatives ergeben. Gibt es hier vielleicht Betroffene, die eine ähnliche Diagnose haben? Ich wäre generell an Informationen zum siegelringzelligen PCa interessiert.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend.

Anja

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Anja,

  in dieser Ausgabe des "_Journal für Urologie und  Urogynäkologie 2010; 17 (Sonderheft 2_)
wird das Siegelringzellkarzinom  beschrieben
https://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/8823.pdf

- S. 29 ff  Seltene Sonderformen des PCa
_das Siegelringzellkarzinom der Prostata muss > 25 % Siegelringzellen in der gesamten Tumormasse aufweisen_.

-  Kurze Beschreibung auf S. 31 Siegelringzellkarzinom der Prostata

  Franz

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Anja,

der Pathologe Prof. Dr. med. H. Bonkhoff, der seit Anfang dieses Jahres leider nicht mehr tätig ist, hat sich insbesondere auch mit den besonderen Varianten des Prostatakarzinoms beschäftigt. Im nachfolgenden Link mit herunterladbarer PDF findest du u.a. auch eine Beschreibung zu den sogenannten Siegelringzellkarzinomen (Seiten 65 ff).

http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapathologie/Histopathologie-der-Prostata;focus=CMTOI_de_dtag_hosting_hpcreator_
widget_Download_19047484&path=download.action&frame=CMTOI_de_dtag_hosting_hpcreator_widget_Downl  oad_19047484?id=327022 
Selbst betroffen ist mein Mann von allerlei derzeit noch ungeklärter Umstände. Bei meiner Suche nach der Beschreibung neuroendokriner Tumorzellen waren mir auch die dich interessierenden Informationen zum siegelringzelligen PCa aufgefallen. Vielleicht helfen sie dir weiter.


Mit den besten Wünschen und lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Anja,



> Der Tumor meines Vaters wies Siegelringzellen auf. Diese Differenzierung sei besonders aggressiv. Im Basiswissen habe ich nichts dazu gefunden


das liegt daran, dass ich davon noch nie etwas gehört hatte. Der Befund scheint sehr selten zu sein. Ich habe die Lücke geschlossen, in der nächsten Ausgabe (1.6.) wird es einen kurzen Text zum Siegelringzellkarzinom geben (6.14.2), aber viel konnte ich dazu bisher nicht herausfinden.

@Silvia: Gut zu wissen, dass Prof. Bonkhoff in den Ruhestand gegangen ist. Das ist zwar bedauerlich, aber es sei ihm gegönnt.

Ralf

----------


## elenya_82

Franz,

vielen Dank für den Link. Dass die Siegelringzellen mindestens 25% der Tumormasse ausmachen müssen, war mir neu.

Anja

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Silvia,

vielen Dank für den Link.
Ich hoffe, du und dein Mann werden in absehbarer Zeit wenigstens ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit erlangen, was die Form und das Ausmaß der Krebserkrankung angeht. Ich bin jetzt seit 10 Jahren mehr oder weniger in die Krankheit meines Vaters involviert. Echte Sicherheit gibt es bis heute nicht. Jeden Tag kann etwas Neues auf einen zukommen. Ich wünsche euch viel Kraft und auch etwas Glück im 'Kampf' mit dem Untermieter.

Anja

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die Antwort und dafür, dass die Info im Basiswissen ergänzt wird. Es gibt einige englische Quellen, die ganz interessant sind. So zum Beispiel diese hier:

https://www.mayoclinicproceedings.or...11)60367-4/pdf

(Beim Übersetzen kann ich gern helfen.)

Anja

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Anja,

danke für den Link, ich habe ihn gleich in den neuen Abschnitt eingefügt. Mit dem Englisch komme ich schon klar, danke. Interessant die Aussage, dass sich unter fast 30.000 Fällen von Prostatakrebs lediglich 9 mit einem SRCC fanden (~30 auf 100.000).

Ralf

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Anja,

im Profil deines Vaters schreibst du




> Mein Vater ist aktuell fit, fühlt sich sehr wohl, hat keinerlei Schmerzen. Letztes Jahr wurden meinem Vater ein Blasentumor (pTa, G2) sowie ein Nierentumor (pT1a, G1) entfernt. Er war innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder fit. Es finden regelmäßige Nach-Untersuchungen statt.


Kannst du bitte ergänzen
- Jahreszahl
- Histologie

Dank auch an Silvia (Link zu Bonhoff) sowie Dank an Franz für seinen Link.

(Für mich sind die Histologiebilder faszinierend. Ein späterer wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter von Prof. Bonhoff hat mich als Conassistent im Patho-Histo-Institut der LMU immer beeindruckt mit seinem Interesse an der Prostata.)


Winfried

----------


## daniela3

Was mich persönlich schon immer gewundert hat ist die Aussage, dass die Prostata mit dem Alter wächst. Die Prostata von meinem Mann war im Alter von 71 winzigklein. Ich glaube 16 Gramm. Nirgendwo fand ich eine Aussage zu der Relevanz der Grösse für eine mögliche Krebsentwicklung.
Und eigentlich war es nur die Tatsache, dass wir uns selber gekümmert haben, dass der Krebs gefunden wurde.
Nur auf unser ständiges Drängen nach der Ursache vom PSA Anstieg wurden die Untersuchungen durchgeführt.

Der HA meinte, in diesem Alter ist ein PSA von unter 5 absolut ok. Nur eine Prostata von 16 Gramm produziert andere PSA Werte wie eine 10 mal grössere.


auch Prof.Bonkhoff schreibt in dem beigelegten Link ua: 

.Die Prostata ist das einzige Organ des Menschen, das physiologischerweise mit zunehmendem Alter an Größe zunimmt

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Daniela,

das regelmäßig unterschiedliche Wachstum auch der Prostata von der Geburt bis ins Erwachsenenalter sollte noch mit den gewöhnlichen physiologischen Wachstumsprozessen zu erklären sein, die -ebenso wie auch bei anderen Organen und unterschiedlicher Körpergrößen- mit einer gesunden Bandbreite unterschiedlicher Prostatagrößen im Einzelfall einhergehen. Ein Spielraum zwischen 15-20 ml scheint mir nicht ungewöhnlich.

Darüber hinaus soll sich die Prostata ab dem 40. - 50. Lebensjahr durch eine vermehrte Teilung der Prostatazellen weiter vergrößern können, aber nicht müssen. Diese Teilung kann dann zu einer gutartigen Vergrößerung mit den üblichen Problemen zum Wasserlassen oder aber zu Prostatakrebs führen. Bei der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung soll die Größe einer Apfelsine mit einem Gewicht von über 120 ml erreicht werden können. Bei meinem Mann waren es mit PCa 91,82 ml. Unbehandelt wären es wohl auch über 100 geworden. Unter Behandlungen kann die Größe dann jeweils wieder schrumpfen.

Und ja, unabhängig von den Ursachen, dürfte eine Prostata von 16 ml weniger PSA produzieren als eine weit größere. Dem Ganzen nun entnehmen zu wollen, ein altersgemäßer Wert unter 5 bei steigendem PSA bedeute Gesundheit, scheint -insbesondere auch unter Berücksichtigung von nicht PSA produzierenden Tumorzellen- ein Trugschluss. Schon der stetige, erklärungslose Anstieg des PSA sollte aufmerksam werden lassen. Weil sich die Prostata mit dem Alter oft vergrößert und der PSA-Serumspiegel damit steigt, wurden u.a. folgende einzig altersabhängige Schwellenwerte, die den Einzelfall unberücksichtigt lassen, für das Gesamt-PSA veröffentlicht:

40-49 Jahre    2,5 ng/ml
50-59 Jahre    3,0 ng/ml
60-69 Jahre    4,0 ng/ml
über 70 Jahre 5 ng/ml

Fehlt nun aber eine Vergrößerung der Prostata, die auch auf eine gutartige Veränderung schließen lassen könnte, sollte dies allemal Grund für weitergehende Abklärung sein. Gut, dass ihr euch gekümmert und nicht den unbekümmerten Aussagen des Hausarztes vertraut habt.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## daniela3

Ja, Silvia, so ist es

Aber die Aussagen von einigen Urologen wo mein Mann in seinem Leben die Vorsorge hat machen lassen war erstens unterschiedlich und auch noch falsch. Es hiesse die Prostata wäre cca 20 Gramm, mal 30, 35 Gramm gross. 

Laut Pathologiebefund war sie nach der Op dann 3,5x3x3 Cm und 15 Gramm schwer, ich habe mir den Befund jetzt nochmal angeschaut. Tumorausdehnung 13,8mm, was fast die Hälfte der gesamten Prostata ist-wenn ich es richtig deute.

Ich frage mich, ob man die Biopsie nicht hätte früher machen können.

----------


## Advo024

Die erheblich unterschiedlichen Größenangaben würden mich auch irritieren. Selbst unser erster Urologe schien in der Lage, mittels Ultraschalls eine bis auf zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma genaue Vermessung der Prostata vorzunehmen. Dessen Angaben stimmten dann mit den nachfolgenden Messungen bis zu Beginn der ADT mit nur sehr geringer Abweichung überein. Was unter der Wirkung der ADT geschieht, bleibt abzuwarten.

Erklärlich wäre es mir, wenn statt einer exakten Vermessung zuvor nur grobe Schätzungen erfolgt wären oder bei deinem Mann eine vorangegangene Therapie die Prostata bis zur OP hätte schrumpfen lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## MartinWK

Daniela, ich lese bei myprostate.eu: MRT in OF,  10ml Volumen
Denn die Radiologen messen die Ausdehnungen in 3 Achsen und rechnen L x B x H x 0,52 ( https://radcalc.online/de/calculator...a_volumen.html )
Genauer wäre eine Volumetrie, jedoch: haha, viel zu viel Aufwand, so seinerzeit Dr. Zapf in OF.
Der Pathologe soll laut S1-Leitlinie die Prostata _ohne_ Samenblasen auf die Waage legen _und_ ausmessen. Dieses Gewicht ist dann absolut korrekt. Ob immer so verfahren wird - gute Frage, Zeit ist Geld; letztlich ist die Angabe nur von akademischem Interesse.

Beim MRT wird mann sorgfältig positioniert und die Messeinrichtung ist stabil in Bezug zu ihm. Beim US ist beides weniger genau. Manche Urologen haben wohl ein sehr gutes Auge dafür.

Benötigt wird die _genaue_ Größe eigentlich nur für PSA-Dichte - trotzdem sehr unzuverlässiges Indiz für PCa. Für die Diagnose einer BPH (die PCa *nicht* ausschließt) reicht eine grobe Schätzung.

----------

